# Help with 600,000 sq ft lot



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I am in the process of quoting a large factory and would appreciate any help. The lot is about 600,000 sq ft and has to include:

loader 18' pusher
skid steer 8' pusher
two plow trucks

specs are every 2" of snow done before 6am
no sidewalks
salt and sand paved surfaces
factory can use your salt for sidewalks
snow removal included (dump trucks)
loading docks, two smaller parking areas ( pick up and skid)
two very large parking areas ( loader)
includes a secound location across town ( about 10 minutes away) about 50,000 sq ft done with another skid steer and 8' pusher and salt 
No sand sweeping in the spring

We get about 25 push's a year and around 80" a year of snow. We also get at least one 12" snow per winter possible two.
I can't get google earth to work on my computer but will try and have someone email me a photo. 
I will have to rent one loader and one skid steer, own one skid steer, plow truck, and tri axle dump truck. Will have to buy 18' pusher and two 8' pushers for skid steers. I have a 6 yrd loader lined up and one skid steer for 22k for the season Oct 31st till April 30.

My estimate for cost is about 45k to 50K to include:
rentals
salt
labor
fuel
new pushers
new "v" box salter for pick up


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Is this a seasonal contract ? 
Why salt sand mix ? For seasonal it is cheaper to salt an inch off then plow it and make the place look like a beach.
The 50,000 lot will not need a skid, one truck an hour for 2" storm roughly. 
The 2" performance clause 6am deadline states it stops snowing at what hour ? Make sure you have at "LEAST" a 5 hour window "when snow stops falling". You cant clear 2" by 6am if it stops at 5:30 am or it is still snowing. Also if they want to penalize you for late finishs ask about bonus's for exceeding your performance clause. Such as you get a 4" storm that ends at 2am and you have the lot done by 5:45 am. Fair is fair. You sound like you will be fine for equipment. What about the 6 yard loader, can you get a backup quickly if it goes down ?
What do you have figured for trucks for hauling ? Will you haul ALL the snow off site every storm ? What about time frames for hauling ? Can you haul the following evening ? Its Cheaper to run at 12am then 8am when your paying subs by the hour. 
Thats a few things that come to mind.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Seasonal contract
can be more than 1 year up to 5 years

plan on putting all salt and lots of it but have to add in for extra salt my estimate is about 8to 10k in salt, will truck it in myself, factory has storage barn for salt and loaders with outlets for block heaters.

Need skid for 50,000 lot because of lack of snow storage and very tight areas. Also want one of my guys doing that lot with skid so I can free up truck for other work. 

Every 2" and if it snows during the day they want the driving lanes cleared.

Only hauling and trucking after large storms that snow storage will take up parking spaces. Snow placement is key from the start.

I do have a second 6 yrd loader available

I will pay subs only when needed about $65 hr with their truck. What ever time of the day needed. Plan on putting ad in paper so I have a large list of subs to go to if needed. 

Any idea on what it is worth?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

here is a photo of the big lot:
View attachment 24890


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

here is the secound smaller lot: Thank you advance for any ideas on pricing. Just looking for rough ideas on what others think it is worth. I am thinking 85k to 95k.

View attachment 24891


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*where in upstate are you*

John Mac where are you in upstate NY ? If you are Close maybe I can Help 
Big Earl


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Big Earl, I can use all the help I can get, but first I need to get the contract and make some profit. Oneida is close enough so you might consider plowing with me. At this point I am trying to get any input as to what other guys that have done this large of work think it is worth. I am looking for others suggestions on pricing even if they are in other states. Fixed cost are the same from state to state except maybe labor.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

No one else does plowing? Come on guys I know some of you do it and at a large scale like this one. Any help? Thanks again


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

When you say the lot is 600,000 sq ft are you including the building? Looking at those pics it doesn't look like all the parking lots are that big to add up to 600,000.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess no one wanted to do my job for me. I understand that. Thanks anyways.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in upstate NY too...it's a big place (everything except Buffalo & Rochester is upstate NY). Where exactly are you? I'm in Camillus, NY just west of Sruacuse


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I think your right on the money with price.I would say between 75-90k all inclusive.The best of luck to you.Let us know if you get it..payup


----------

